# Shoulda brought a diapa...



## Wheelah23 (Nov 20, 2011)

The finds were that good! 1865 house, big stonelined privy. If I'da known what we'd find, I'da brought a change of pants! The first 6 feet were nothing but clay and rocks. After some not fun digging through that, I said I wanted to try the probe to see how much further we had to go. Tom said that usually jinxes the dig, but I said what the hell? Not like we've found anything good yet anyway. So I did, and it seemed like there were 3 feet to go. And based on the tip, I could tell we were finally near the use... []

 Before


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 20, 2011)

After! Looks like we just moved the leaves...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 20, 2011)

Sorry for the delay... Will post more soon... []


----------



## Dansalata (Nov 20, 2011)

holy sh--! awesome!!!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 20, 2011)

Okay I'm back.

 Getting deeper


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 20, 2011)

Gettin' deepa!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 20, 2011)

Anudda


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 20, 2011)

Even deepa


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey boize! We'ze at da crappy part!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 20, 2011)

Dis be da face of a happy digga... []


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 20, 2011)

In da use...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 20, 2011)

Some stuff...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 20, 2011)

The homeowner's kid wanted to get in... Sure, kid!


----------



## lexdigger (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks like a bunch of threadless insulators there!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 20, 2011)

Of course, you've been waiting for the pics of these... [] Well, we dug two of the cobalts and one of the ambers. One of the cobalts is cracked, so we flipped a coin for it. Tom won, so he got the nicer one... Then it came down to picks, and obviously I picked the amber ink!

 Cobalt ones were pontiled!!!!! I know I'll not likely dig bottles this nice for a very long time...


----------



## Dansalata (Nov 20, 2011)

good job!!!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 20, 2011)

Inward rolled lips.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 20, 2011)

Boy, oh boy, was I excited when Tom threw this up from the depths of the privy!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 20, 2011)

THE GOOD!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 20, 2011)

...And the bad/ugly... []


----------



## slag pile digger (Nov 20, 2011)

Now there are a couple of happy diggers!!!!


> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Anudda


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 20, 2011)

Fret not! My first pick was, of course, nearly as good as the cobalts...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 20, 2011)

This thing's yellow with a hint of amber... And damn near as mint as can be... [][][][][][][]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 20, 2011)

[]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 20, 2011)

The blue one was my first pontil, to boot! Also my first umbrella ink... Happy digger is an understatement...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm not sure it's pontiled... If not, it sure is close!


----------



## slag pile digger (Nov 20, 2011)

I'd say you are now offically a crazed bottle digger!!!!![]Tom is the man to teach you the ropes!!! Great finds conner!! Michael


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 20, 2011)

There's a tiny bit of roughness and an indentation on the base, but it could just be an early smooth base...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 20, 2011)

Got plenty of other bottles to clean off tomorrow, but this is the only other one I cleaned for now...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 20, 2011)

Smith and Townley from Newark.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 20, 2011)

Wholesale


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 20, 2011)

Druggists


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 20, 2011)

Nother embossing pic


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 20, 2011)

Bubbly as anything. Early-ish, probably 1880's?


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 20, 2011)

Base bubbly too!

 Well, that's it 'till tomorrow when I clean the rest of the finds... I don't know why these guys are so clean, it really is astounding! It'll take me 10 years to top this dig!


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 20, 2011)

I am happy for you Wheel, what a great experience!! [] Kudos to you and to Tom...!


----------



## woody (Nov 20, 2011)

Congrats on the great dig.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Nov 20, 2011)

Great dig! Love those umbrellas.


 Probing to check depth definitely does not jinx a pit or dig. Bringing empty boxes along for your finds absolutely does.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  CALDIGR2
> 
> Great dig! Love those umbrellas.
> 
> ...


 
 Hearing that from you of all people reassures me... 'Course, eastern tradition may be different from western... When I am tempted to probe mid-dig, I will cite this day as evidence that no jinxing occurs!


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 20, 2011)

great dig, congratulations!  Good news, that yellow ink is pontiled, and if its as yellow as it looks to me on my screen a bit harder to come by then the cobalt umbrella, although those are tough to get too


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  tigue710
> 
> great dig, congratulations!Â  Good news, that yellow ink is pontiled, and if its as yellow as it looks to me on my screen a bit harder to come by then the cobalt umbrella, although those are tough to get too


 
 This one on Glass Works is very close to mine, but a bit yellower and darker... Believe me, I'll be watching it like a hawk!

It's lot 232. Forgot these crappy links don't work.


----------



## David Fertig (Nov 20, 2011)

Congrats.  I'm not an ink collector (meaning I don't usually buy them), but those sure are nice!  Can't say I'd be disappointed with the cracked one AND the amber.

 The insulators look like lightning rod system insulators.  Not a great value for the aqua ones, but any with color or character are better.

 Clean 'em and post them over in the insulators forum.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 20, 2011)

They _are_ lightning rod insulators. I was surprised at how many were in there! All chipped up to varying degrees of severity. They're really crude, I think they'll look great when cleaned. They're _old_, right? I figure 1860's, when the house was built.


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 In looking back i might of jumped the gun as I see you said yours has some amber in it...  Just a beautiful set of inks there...  Hard to find those cobalt ones pontiled too... Hella nice job!


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Nov 20, 2011)

Great dig, Connor. []  ~Mike


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 20, 2011)

Just found out by chance Steven Colbert's wife ended up ogling the dig... Didn't even realize it was her! Probably weirded her out with the digging... []


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 20, 2011)

I think it would be hard to weird out Steve Colbert's wife...  propbably one of the more normal things she has seen...!


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow! now there's national celebrities involved! I know this sounds like the first half of a sarcastic remark but I have no intention of enabling the 2nd half.. that's just plain awesome.. !


----------



## cadburys (Nov 20, 2011)

Conner. 

 Congratulations on an awesome dig. No going back now... hooked for life!

 Ant


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 20, 2011)

Lol and their kids were climbing around the tailings of the dig! I handed broken pieces of pottery to celebrities! [8D]

 Steven Colbert lives in Montclair, and goes to the church I go to... Of course, I ain't goin' to church anymore! Bottles to dig! []


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 20, 2011)

Greats digs Connor!  I too dug my first umbrella ink this year, only bubbly and crude aqua though.  Those are some nice inks you dug.  The base of that amber looks like a key mold to me.  Thanks for sharing.

 PD


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 20, 2011)

Pretty seriously nice inks Connor....From what I can see it looks like there's still some real cool stuff yet to clean. Great dig. Congrats to you and Tom!


----------



## Oldtimer (Nov 20, 2011)

Super!

 I agree with Tigue, I think that amber is pontiled.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Oldtimer
> 
> Super!
> 
> I agree with Tigue, I think that amber is pontiled.


 
 I looked at it real hard, and though I may be biased, I think it's pontiled too... There is a pontil-sized depression in the base, and in one spot, it is distinctly rough, like the other pontil... Think these are 1850's? Definitely older than the house, which is 1865. 

 I decided to clean a couple marbles, which I will post in the marble forum... I had them in my pocket, thought I lost 'em for a second! []


----------



## Jim (Nov 20, 2011)

Great dig, guys. That's one that you will remember. There was some cool stuff in that pit.  ~Jim


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 20, 2011)

Great dig story[]--------your very fortunate to have a seasoned digger showing you the ropes[]-----i should be so lucky to find a dig like that!. Looks like you earned your share. Keep up the good work.


----------



## KBbottles (Nov 20, 2011)

O. M. G!  This is what you get for not selling well at the Oakland show.  Total bottle Karma.  What a loaded pit well worth taking the time to get permission.  You must be walking on clouds.  Those inks rule as do a lot of the other stuff.  A sincere congrats.  I wouldnt be able to ever sell those inks if i dug them.  They are little gems and cleaned up great!!


----------



## KBbottles (Nov 20, 2011)

P.S. You should really consider getting those glass marbles polished up.  They are good ones.


----------



## sandchip (Nov 20, 2011)

I say the amber umbrella is pontiled too.  Great dig, and the depth of color on the cobalts is outstanding!


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 20, 2011)

Way to dig, Connor, you too, Tom,

 Congratulations to you both for an excellent dig and recounting of same. Definitely a digging high-water mark for you, sir.


----------



## Brains (Nov 20, 2011)

great dig, thanks for sharing.  Those LRI's look very old... i look forward to seeing them cleaned up-


----------



## KBbottles (Nov 20, 2011)

I still cant get over how incredible the picture of those two inks look! And they dont even need a tumble, which for bottles this old add some good value!

 Those little insulators do well sometimes too.  Bummer you didnt discover the first Montclair pontil soda! [8D]


----------



## downeastdigger (Nov 20, 2011)

WOOOOOOOOIIIEEEEEEEE


 Made my day to click on to the Forum tonight and see your post,  a day I'm sure you'll remember forever.  From what i can tell, you've put in some long hard hours of digging, and coming up with those beautiful inks is your reward.  They are beautiful,  treasures that anyone would love to dig or own.  WOW!  couldn't be happier for you!  continued great luck


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 20, 2011)

WOW! What great finds.Way to go .I'd have a big grin too.
  bill


----------



## rockbot (Nov 21, 2011)

beautiful items Wheel. Congrats![]


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 21, 2011)

[] great dig Connor!! that is what makes us all crazy about the old glass, fine inks.............Andy


----------



## ms.gal (Nov 21, 2011)

WOW..thanks for taking me along...


----------



## rockbot (Nov 21, 2011)

Just looking over your post again. Nothing like some early Americana glass![]


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Nov 21, 2011)

Congrats on a great dig![]


----------



## Gromit0299 (Nov 21, 2011)

What an awesome dig!  I'm so jealous of those umbrellas.


----------



## epackage (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey Buddy, congrat's to you and the Guru.... I have only one question which I know I don't need to ask...[]

 Keep on knocking on them doors and make sure to give the home owner some cool stuff too. 

 Did you put the leaves back in place ???[8D][8D][8D][8D]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 21, 2011)

Believe it or not, we DID put all the leaves back! []

 Most of the stuff went to the homeowner. All but one of the slicks, a couple embossed commons (Listerine, Larkin's, etc.), and a bunch of plate and china shards for them to glue together. Both privies I've dug were on the same street, but there's older houses in this town, like early 1800's and even 1700's. Due to Thanksgiving we've got a break on Thursday and Friday and a half day Wednesday, so hopefully I can get a dig lined up for Sunday... Imma get a puce umbrella this time! []

 Believe me, I want to be cleaning the stuff right now... But I've got a stupid English essay due tomorrow that I _technically_ haven't started... [8|]


----------



## epackage (Nov 21, 2011)

anything Paterson ??


----------



## madman (Nov 21, 2011)

VERY COOL ! SOME REALLY NICE FINDS! GREAT PIXS AS WELL! CONGRATS!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> anything Paterson ??


 
 Nevar! I ain't dug a single Paterson thing whole yet... But if I did, Tom would get it, as I would get any of my locals... []


----------



## epackage (Nov 21, 2011)

Odd, they turn up all over South Jersey and I have had them from as far away as Hawaii yet they seemed to be "bottlesona non grata" in Essex County, must be all the snobs there.....LOL[8D]


----------



## KBbottles (Nov 21, 2011)

There are puce bottles out there to be dug!  Im sure youll get one soon []


----------



## baltbottles (Nov 22, 2011)

Way to go. Privies are where the really good bottles are hiding....

 Chris


----------



## Alaska (Nov 22, 2011)

mannn those are some droolers. i have yet to dig an umbrella. im still a cone head. [8|]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  baltbottles
> 
> Way to go. Privies are where the really good bottles are hiding....
> 
> Chris


 
 Don't I know it! [] My second privy dig, and this is what I find... The first one had some goodies too!

 Here's a message you sent me in Augurst of last year, three days after I joined this forum, when people were trying to discourage me from digging privies. Kind of prophetic, no?

 "Connor, 

 If you really have an interest in digging privies. Go knock on some doors of old houses in your town and get permission to dig in their backyards. Privies are where you will find the best and the oldest bottles from your area. They are not all loaded and many are empty but if you dig enough of them you will find great bottles. Most of the diggers on the forum just dig little surface dumps and rarely find anything older then the 1890s. So don't get discouraged by what they are saying. I say go get permissions and dig some privies and show them what you found. 

 Chris "

 I have the same advice for any other forum members! Do whatever it takes to get into a privy, as my stories have shown, it is well worth it! In a year of dump digging, although I had found lots of good locals, I hadn't found anything remotely approaching this caliber! 

 By the way, I'll clean the stuff off today after school... Look forward to it... []


----------



## DK03 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice stuff, Connor. Those inks are sweet! Can't wait to see what else you found.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Nov 22, 2011)

Unlike many of you diggers from the Midwest and East i have never dug a dump, but have dug thousands of privies over the last half century.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> The blue one was my first pontil, to boot! Also my first umbrella ink... Happy digger is an understatement...


 
 I don't know how I missed this oh yeah I'm gettin old. [8D]. Or maybe I didn't miss it anyway nice inks conner. Now your crap hole digger [:-]. A lot better then dumps say?


----------



## ktbi (Nov 22, 2011)

Those are unbelievable and would be the pride of any collection. Very nice....Keep on digging and posting...Ron


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 22, 2011)

We left the doll heads to the homeowner. They researched this one, which was painted porcelain, and apparently it was a "frozen Charlotte" doll. Fancy lookin'.

 In addition, there was a Goodyear rubber comb with the original house owner's initials on it, and carved on the other side was "1861"! It doesn't get much cooler than that. Of course we let the homeowner keep it. It was broken in a few pieces. 

 Now I'm off to clean the finds! No more stalling, I swear! [8D]


----------



## old.s.bottles (Nov 22, 2011)

Wheelah diggin' privies?! Amazing finds and yet another amazing digging story for the pages of ABN, thanks for your contributions


----------



## lexdigger (Nov 22, 2011)

Aren't you glad you found someone to dig pits with? While I have dug some pits by myself, it is much more productive and rewarding to share in the experience. Looks like you've got a good teacher and some good age pits to get into. If you can find those 1840's-50's holes, you will be in Heaven! Keep after em and keep the ball rolling... you could be on a Lucky Streak!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  lexdigger
> 
> Aren't you glad you found someone to dig pits with? While I have dug some pits by myself, it is much more productive and rewarding to share in the experience. Looks like you've got a good teacher and some good age pits to get into. If you can find those 1840's-50's holes, you will be in Heaven! Keep after em and keep the ball rolling... you could be on a Lucky Streak!


 
 That's for sure. Even digging dumps with someone else is better, and easier because there's more space lol.

 Finally, here's the finds. This hole was rather sparse bottle-wise, it was almost solid porcelain/stoneware in spots. Where's the king's horses and men when you need them? I think the mocha ware seaweed chamber pot will look nice. There's another yellow ware lined potty in pieces there, and a "Rebecca in the Well" teapot, or something like that.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 22, 2011)

Another chamber pot. I think I accidentally threw the other piece back in the hole without realizing... []


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 22, 2011)

The lightning rod insulators. I think these are as old as the house, 1860's. All have at least a bit of damage, some are worse.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 22, 2011)

This one's got a star on it, no others do. Also there's a big "spike" of glass where the mold halves didn't fit together right.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 22, 2011)

"S.R. VANDUZER & Co./ NEW YORK". Ideas? Age?


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 22, 2011)

I kind of like the sickness on it. It's a miracle the inks and some others weren't so sick, I wouldn't want those to be sick.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 22, 2011)

A nice early flask. I like the sickness on this too.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 22, 2011)

Whaddup wit dat lip? Never seen one like that on a flask, or anywhere for that matter. Crude and applied.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 22, 2011)

This blue one is cool. It's some kind of med I think. Too bad it's not embossed.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 22, 2011)

Dr. McMunn's Elixir of Opium. I like the font on this one, plus it's pretty clean.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 22, 2011)

Really, REALLY crude slick (shoe polish?) with an applied lip. 1870's? The shape is very irregular.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 22, 2011)

Weird mark on the base too


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 22, 2011)

Sided cone mucilage?


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 22, 2011)

There's a cool story in all those details.. love the sickness! [8D]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 22, 2011)

An earlier version of the "Sure Pop" insect powder bottle I dug in my dump. Had to keep it.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 22, 2011)

Any bug people know what's up with this?


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 22, 2011)

An early Dr. Jaynes Expectorant. It's got that 1870's font, but looks newer lip-wise. Anybody know better?


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 22, 2011)

Philada


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 22, 2011)

I suspect a very early local milk. Brookdale is a section of Bloomfield that joins with Glen Ridge. It has an 1889 patent date on the base! Too bad all the milks I've ever dug were broke...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 22, 2011)

Broken Millville Atmospheric.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 22, 2011)

Lip


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 22, 2011)

Not a med I or Tom had heard of before. Joe's Liniment.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 22, 2011)

The base of that cobalt med. Not a shape I've seen before in this color...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 22, 2011)

Guess they had chickens! This is one of those nesting eggs.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 22, 2011)

An English tomato bottle with seeds still in it, and for some reason, river gravel! That gravel had to have been in the thing when it was tossed. There was no such gravel in the pit at all.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 22, 2011)

A thingy


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 22, 2011)

Likes been said, great dig and experience Conner, I'd be smiling for a week!  That seaweed pot should display nicely!!


----------



## baltbottles (Nov 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Glad to see you are saving the shards... Much of the broken pottery you will be finding is very interesting and fun to reconstruct.

 Chris


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 22, 2011)

Looks like it was a really fun privy to dig....cool selection of stuff.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 22, 2011)

I'll get the family together on Thanksgiving and try to put that seaweed pot back together... Should be like a jigsaw puzzle for them! Little do they know, I'll be making _them_ do the real work! Muahahaha!


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Whaddup wit dat lip? Never seen one like that on a flask, or anywhere for that matter. Crude and applied.


 
 I have a flask with a similar applied top that is a Whitney (marked on bottom).  What does the bottom look like?

 PD


----------



## phil44 (Nov 23, 2011)

nice digs!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 23, 2011)

The flask has a key mold base. I figure it's early, based on the shape and the lip.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 23, 2011)

I don't know how, but I ended up with one of the pieces of the comb! I think the initials are "WAS". I'll return this to the homeowner.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 23, 2011)

An early battery jar I glued back together. Is it rare or anything? Ground flat lip. "W. R. OSTRANDER & Co/ NEW YORK &/ BROOKLYN NY". Kind of funny they included "NY" at the end after Brooklyn.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 23, 2011)

Taped back the mochaware seaweed bowl. No major pieces missing. How old is it?


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 23, 2011)

1860's? 70's?


----------



## Clam (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice pit you guys got into there...And I would say also that the amber umbrella looks pontiled to me ....The Dr. Jaynes actually looks 1870's to me and they go back to the early 50's if not the 40's I think I have dug more Dr. Jaynes pontiled meds than any other kind....I have to say that the color of the blue ink is probably the best I have ever seen and would easily go for over $1000 if it would ever go up for sale... I have to say it is great to see a young digger saving shards of glass and pottery, you can learn alot about bottles and glass by saving and really looking at shards... and the pottery get into the habit of always taking all the pottery shards(especially in old pits 1820's to 1780's) when you can because it is fun to put back together (always use elmers glue) and if you find something really rare you can have it repaired by a pro to the point that you will not be able to tell it was damaged(depending on how good the pro is) and that goes for redware, yellowware and stoneware. So congrats on your first and second pontiled bottles(like I said I would bet money that the amber one is pontiled) And have some fun digging...Greg


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 24, 2011)

I've heard horror stories about it, but it's never happened to me before... I think rockbot had it happen recently too... I picked up the bottle to take some pictures of it, and suddenly I heard this horrible *chink*. Then a small piece of the glass fell out into my hand! I looked and saw that the crack had spread significantly. Baltbottles said it might have something to do with the pressure change from having tons of dirt on top of it to having none... I'll try to hold back my tears... [:'(]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 24, 2011)

Still got some nice pics though...


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 24, 2011)

Just as a precaution conner keep those bottles out of the sun for a while - even in a window......


----------



## waskey (Nov 24, 2011)

Great dig Connor, I am looking forward to trying a privy out sometime too. Looks like you hit a great one!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cobaltbot
> 
> Just as a precaution conner keep those bottles out of the sun for a while - even in a window......


 
 I hope that wasn't the problem... I had them sitting in the sun for a while, then moved them to the shade for a few minutes, then when I picked them up from the shade, the blue one cracked... Oh well, I'm sure I'll dig another... []


----------



## carobran (Nov 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Wheelah23
> 
> I've heard horror stories about it, but it's never happened to me before... I think rockbot had it happen recently too... I picked up the bottle to take some pictures of it, and suddenly I heard this horrible *chink*. Then a small piece of the glass fell out into my hand! I looked and saw that the crack had spread significantly. Baltbottles said it might have something to do with the pressure change from having tons of dirt on top of it to having none... I'll try to hold back my tears... [:'(]


 i think im gonna cry[&o],if it was mine id be at a mental institution right now[8|]


----------



## madman (Nov 24, 2011)

yo connor woops kinda like what happened with the bottle you sent me but it was my fault pot stone'


----------



## deep digger (Nov 24, 2011)

Connor,Nice finds!!One thing you should also be careful of is to NOT wash early or pontiled bottles in hot water. It can be warm but not hot.I cracked a open pontil pickle in water that was too hot.Also on a cold day be careful with your finds.Drastic temp change can be bad.DEEP


----------



## pjritter (Nov 25, 2011)

Listen to Deep. He's a professional.


----------

